# Henrob torch



## kvom (Aug 15, 2011)

I had seen this torch set at an engine show last year, and also at NAMES this year. I bought it as an "impulse purchase" at NAMES, but didn;t get it out until today. I needed to silver solder two pieces of steel that were too large for the MAPP torch. Success!







The principle of these torches is low flow oxy-acetylene (4PSI for both gases) giving high heat very close to the torch tip in a very small area. In fact, you can weld thin sheet metal without it distorting. The small tanks supposedly last a long time.

The torch handle has an attachment for cutting as well.


----------



## steamer (Aug 15, 2011)

The Henrob has mythical status....is it all that and a slice of bread?

Inquiring minds... ;D

Dave


----------



## crab (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi kvom,that's a nice little torch sit up.Be careful with that acetylene tank.Google acetylene safety ;D.
Crab


----------



## ShedBoy (Aug 16, 2011)

I have had one of these for about 15 years now and I love it. I have done alot of tiny fusion welding with it, cut big thick steel, welded ali and it always gets the job done. I have had the same bottles of gas for about 3 years now. The book that comes with it is a gold mine of helpful info and never steered me in the wrong direction. I first seen this torch at the Royal show in Perth whetre a bloke was putting it through its paces. He cut 2 aluminium cans in half with scissors then welded them back together using a strip cut from one can as filler rod. I had one about 1 month after that. The first job I done with it was fix a magnesium(that is what was casted onto it, Yamaha IT465 clutch cover) motorcycle casing that had cracked, simply formed a puddle and fused it back together and it is still sealed to this day. I have never used my comet handpiece since. I think a long time ago it was called a Dillon torch. I have a book from Ron Fournier which has a picture of one in it. The only thing going against it is your hand will get hot because it is so close to the flame, but this gives you alot more control. Did I mention I think they are great. On a side note I have replaced one cutting tip in that time (my stuff up).
Brock


----------



## steamer (Aug 16, 2011)

Cool...thanks Shedboy!

Dave


----------



## Diversion900 (Aug 25, 2013)

I have just acquired one of these torch kits but haven't used it yet cos the hose threads are smaller than my hoses. 


Has anyone tried the acetylene/air attachment for it ?

I was wondering if it would be any good for silver brazing copper boilers, or would I be better off using a welding tip ?

It looks like I might be able to retire my old torch, and save on gas at the same time if I can get the hang of it.


----------

